# footage of Morihei Ueshiba



## nbcdecon (Jun 15, 2002)

I would like to get some footage on Ueshiba and body out their have some. I know the C I A did a film study on Ueshiba does anyone have this full tape.


----------



## Humble artist (Sep 2, 2002)

Here´s a well-known clip of him on tatami.
http://www.aikidofaq.com/multimedia.html
Just go to Ueshiba section and view his clip (this may not exactly be what you´re looking for though)

But maybe this is:
http://www.aikidojournal.com/catalog/relproducts.asp?subc=MoriheiUeshiba

I wish I helped.



:asian:


----------



## Caine (Sep 5, 2002)

Aikido Journal has 6 very good tapes of O Sensei in action

www.aikidojournal.com


----------

